# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Whats this invading weed / lawn type ?

## s900t8v

Hey guys.  
My front lawn has a fine leaf grass that is cool season (top of photo) . I’ve noticed this grass is invading it has runners and I’m not sure. Is it buffalo or kikuyu or some type of summer grass weed that I can spray with selective herbicide ? (Bottom of photo)  
Thanks

----------


## Bart1080

....hard to say and difficult to tell other than kikuyu is much more invasive than buffalo.  If you we to spray a broadleaf sprayer, I'd test it out on your fine lawn to make sure it doesn't kill it.

----------

